# FS: Tropheus Duboisi, Tropheus Ikola, Panda Corys



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

2.5 inch Duboisi (juvenile form) - $10 each - about 18 left 








2.5-3 inch Neolamprologus tretocephalus - $10 each got about 12

BUY 10 GET 1 FREE !

Thanks

Bao


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 2.5 inch Duboisi (juvenile form) - $10 each - have 2 batches available or one big batch if you like to take them all
> View attachment 12547
> 
> 2.5-3 inch Neolamprologus tretocephalus - $10 each got about 8-12
> ...


Wow, great prices!


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

PM Sent re cory's


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

Ill take the Ikola, message sent.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

is the morri a Tropheus moorii or Cyrtocara moorii?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Tropheus guys, these are all Tropheus.
except for the neolamprologus and the panda corys.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

if anyone want anything, I ll be at J&L tomorrow around 11 - 11:30


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP - updated !


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Are the ikolas gone?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Are the ikolas gone?


It says they are gone


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Are the ikolas gone?


yes, their gone. 
will update when theres more available, as quite a few people requested for them !


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Wher does it say that?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Wher does it say that?


what? 
are you even reading the original ad? lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Wher does it say that?


group of 5 2.5'' Ikola - $50 must be bought all at once. SOLD


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

yes there SOLD and currently in my tank:lol:


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Does it? Where? I dont see it. I just see pm sent.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

why does it even matter..?
the buyer even commented UP THERE saying its in his tank already..


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Really? Where? I dont see it haha


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

a little update and also BUMP !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump this up, buy 10 get one free.


----------

